# Killed'em



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Hit a private lake in portage Co. Had a couple throw back's out of about 100 gills. Most we're 8"+ glow moon jig with waxies


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Man that's a lot of fish cleaning


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

.


ezbite said:


> Man that's a lot of fish cleaning


2hours and a few beverages later ..DONE .


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Noone scales guts and fries them anymore? Been wanting to try that with a mess of panfish after watching a few youtube vids cause yeah, cleaning em ain't my fav thing to do! 

Nice haul!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Ended up with 8.2lbs of filets. And as far as scaling heading and guttin'em .... no thx. I'm too anal about bones while im wolfing down a plate of fish. ALL my fish are cleaned boneless.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice job Jon! Glad to see that spot still producing good sized fish with all the pressure! Nice to have those days every now and then to shake off any dust!!! How many did your buddy and up with?


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

love me some fresh gills......... lotta work but tasty


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

When are you gonna fry 'em up John?? Best when they are Fresh!! NICE JOB!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

jiggin'fool said:


> Nice job Jon! Glad to see that spot still producing good sized fish with all the pressure! Nice to have those days every now and then to shake off any dust!!! How many did your buddy and up with?


We got a total of 74 keeper's ... 8"+. Might try again after work this week. I'll give you a heads up. JON


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

We got 50+ on a public lake yesterday. Ill just say skeeter as I was told not to name the area. Not my spot to give away. Dozen crappie with them. Ill tell ya electric knife is the way for me. Did them all in 30 min or so. Gills n eggs this morn. Good would be an understatement. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Good times ..... fresh gills and beverage. Pic was about an hour after cleaning. Sorry .... mean post :beer:


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Try this again .... gills and beverage .... good times :beer:


----------



## RussianFisherman (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow, it sure looks like you had fun! It doesn't get much better than that.


----------

